# Current events thread, spoken in period.



## SeverinR (Feb 24, 2015)

The world is fraught with violence, people cut down for what they believe.

Seems the lords that seek to pass laws seem not to know what they are doing and act impulsively and immorally.(somethings never change, do they)

When I left my home this morn, I most nearly had to wear every thread of clothing I own just to keep from the chill of the air. My carriage did carry me to my destination but the roads were none too crowded, I guess most people decided to remain in their domicile until the sun did rise. I hear the cryer proclaim the cold embraces most of this fine nation.

There is rumors of a unsavory character making off with a wee little one, even though he is the father, he is being sought for the return of the daughter to her respectable mother. They are calling on all citizens to be on watch, but beware the man is possibly armed and dangerous, please notify city watch and do not approach them on yer own.  They hail from the provence of Delaware but might be in the valley of Miami in Ohio.

What say ye?


----------



## FarmerBrown (Feb 24, 2015)

Aye! Every time I set foot outside my humble home, I am reminded of my mortality. Death lurks close these days, for I see his shadow in every haggard face and hear his breath in every oath of dissatisfaction uttered by those shuffling from hearth to hearth. My only condolence, for there must be one (or I shall go mad!), is knowing each season has its end, each death inspires new life, and nothing in this world is constant but Change itself. Carry on, Wayward Son.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2015)

Ach, 'tis cold enough in this blasted land to freeze the tail off a bear. Ye'd better sit ye down by the fire-grate and stay there, 'til spring remembers her poor sufferin' children and returns to us. Aye, it's been a hard winter and no mistake. Ye can hear th' winds howlin' like mad things in the eaves at night, and every mornin' there's a fresh coat o' snow on top o' the snow we have already got! 

Makes a man wonder why he hasn't picked up and moved to a more hospitable climate. Although, I daresay, perhaps those folk who came before us were right in settlin' here. The land shapes the men born to it, after all. A harsh land will yield strong, hardy souls that know how to take a beatin' and keep goin' in the face o' hard times. Aye, that must be it.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 26, 2015)

I travelled to see my family in the west.  I must be daft for comin back to this cold.
The trip was long and hard. The wind was at my back for the trip west, but was against me on the return and damaged a wheel on my carriage in a near blizzard, had to fix it in a blinding snow.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 27, 2015)

The mud flicked up at me like a dog shaking off fleas. 
I looked at the waning sun, pale and weak half behind a grey cloud in a grey sky and thought about the shot waiting for me just as it set, two fingers of grain in a dirty glass. 
No more. 
No less. 
I pushed down again and rolled forward. The hill feeling steeper than it looked.
Nature paid me a call. Something brown, a peppy deer with a wish to be venison, leapt across in front of me. I slammed on the brakes. The rear didn't work but the front did. Too well. The wheel dug in and snatched out the handlebars of my grip. I watched, a bystander, as I travelled in to the road, my head breaking my fall.
The deer seemed unconcerned, bemused perhaps, as to my fate. It leapt off the track as I reached for my gatt and found it not there. 
We weren't in Kansas any more Toto.
I sat up and wiped the blood from my nose. 
I had a lot more character now. I am told the dames find that attractive.
Maybe there would be two more fingers of grain ahead. Maybe two more after that.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 5, 2015)

When I started this conversation, I thought it would be great to discuss.
But other then the weather the news seems to be overwhelmed by politics.
Feel free to try a post if you find something to discuss.


----------



## Jabrosky (Mar 6, 2015)

All around me, I see my kinsmen lamenting the waves of Moors, Saracens, Orientals, and Atlanteans sailing to our homeland in the farthest North, settling among us in search of prosperity. My kinsmen believe these swarthy newcomers all threaten the purity of our culture with their barbarous influences, and that their men have an uncontrollable lust for ravishing Northern maidens and contaminating our bloodline.

I wonder how these proud defenders of Northern civilization would feel about our forefathers' rampaging around the rest of the world, brutally conquering the native races and crushing them into the filthiest poverty while plundering their wealth. And lo, now that we've bloated our coffers with those pillaged riches, we Northmen complain when the other races come to our lands seeking the fortune we stole from them. It is as the sages say, we are reaping what we sow.

And besides, I daresay I have a crippling weakness for those sable Moorish ladies. Their brothers can have my Northern sisters.


----------



## Velka (Mar 13, 2015)

Hear ye, hear ye! The notorious Beanie Boo thief has been apprehended!

Twas a fair spring day in the halls of academia. The young scholars, having returned from their mid-day repast and callisthenics outdoors, found, when arriving back into the hallowed halls of their learning space, that four Beanie Boos had gone missing!

Witnesses were questioned, saddle bags and satchels searched, yet nary a Beanie Boo could be found. The children's devoted, intelligent, and talented professor then spoke with elder scholars who assisted the youngsters while they donned their outdoor attire. This lead to a suspicious lead! 

The attractive, hardworking, and irritated professor questioned the person of interest who vehemently denied any knowledge of the whereabouts of the astray Beanie Boos, but the professor was not fooled by her story which had holes through which she could drive a team of oxen. The professor continued her interrogation, now assisted by her colleague.

Eventually known associates of the suspect squealed like a prize hog and revealed the whereabouts of the missing Beanie Boos. The accused parents were summoned by messenger pigeon, and with them they brought a bounty of Beanie Boos they retrieved from the accused's lair. This was not a one time crime, nay! The thief had been kidnapping Beanie Boos over the course of a fortnight!

In all, a dozen Beanie Boos were returned to their rightful owners and the accused will stand formal judgement with the headmistress when classes resume in weeks time. Until then we are assured that the accused is verily and harshly grounded.

The children rejoiced, the tired, frazzled, and satisfied professor made a cup of tea, and all is once again right in the land of academia.


----------

